# ipod install



## grimreapa (Jul 5, 2004)

Anyone know what the best way including best sound quality to install an ipod in a 2004 330ci. I just got one for my B-day and would like to install it. Is the ice link or the bmw interface better? also are there any links that show an install?
Thanks again


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

ice link trunk kit...installation was a piece of cake....i got mine from best buy


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Be careful I think, you might have different installs for navigation system/non navigation system, and who trusts Best Buy other htan for the equipment (which more often than not for car audio is crap) - but I've heard great things about the Ice (an exception).


----------



## grimreapa (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have been looking into the creative zen mp3 players also, and I was wondering if anyone did an install on any of these?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

grimreapa said:


> Thanks guys, I have been looking into the creative zen mp3 players also, and I was wondering if anyone did an install on any of these?


Well since you did receive the iPod as gift and are *also considering* an mp3 player....err how much are you willing to part ($) for the iPod? :angel: :eeps:


----------



## grimreapa (Jul 5, 2004)

What I meant was I will be getting one for my Bday and am looking at the ipod and the creative. Dont have the ipod yet, just wanted to know if one was better to hok up to the 3 series than the other and whick method sounds beter


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

I guess IPOD, but that ICE LINK retails for $200 at best buy (ludicrous). So the IPOD is like $250-300 and your hook up is $200 + anything else that's involved - but the ICE LINK is specifically made for BMW/Honda/etc and the IPOD, not sure how to hook up a creative zen.

I for some reason believe the IPOD is ridiculously priced along with the ICE LINK (which I think apple help made or something since ithas thea pple logo). Everything appl emakes seems to be over priced. I guess since they think BMW costs a lot, they might as well make this "ICE LINK" which costs $200 - but thena gain the honda version also costs taht much.

-ELmO


----------



## sublimaze1 (Mar 4, 2005)

elmalloc said:


> I guess IPOD, but that ICE LINK retails for $200 at best buy (ludicrous). So the IPOD is like $250-300 and your hook up is $200 + anything else that's involved - but the ICE LINK is specifically made for BMW/Honda/etc and the IPOD, not sure how to hook up a creative zen.
> 
> I for some reason believe the IPOD is ridiculously priced along with the ICE LINK (which I think apple help made or something since ithas thea pple logo). Everything appl emakes seems to be over priced. I guess since they think BMW costs a lot, they might as well make this "ICE LINK" which costs $200 - but thena gain the honda version also costs taht much.
> 
> -ELmO


 Ice - link cost ...

I have spent many hours of research regarding the ice-link and pros and cons. I will be the first to admit ... there are significant downsides to this system. (1) apparent cost (2) id3v2 tags (3) lack of replication of click-wheel function, ...

But after looking into the options, only two stood out - Dension, and this guy's approach:

http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/...iles/MP3 install cutting into tape inputs.htm

(1) The ipod is ridiculously simple, reliable, and has great storage. Please do not read into this, as I am a long-time DOS-3.1-98-Me-XP user, and have no history of PC bashing.

(2) The integration between the ice-link and the ibus (and hence the information system) of the BMW is direct, without FM modulation problems, or tape adaptor issues

(3) At $200 for the system (mine is $270 since I have DSP), you are looking at a hefty price, compared to the $39.99 FM mod, or the $19.99 tape adaptor - but see #2

(4) I have a 01 E38. There really exist no other options than the two that I support. I am not keen to ripping out my nav screen - which I have done once, and am not excited to repeat - thus the Dension is the way I am heading.

(5) Best whishes, ELmO, on whichever system you should choose. I'd be interested to see how your zen integrates.

Cheers
W Jones


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

If cost is a factor, you can go with the factory aux input. as a DIY, the cable is about $40.

I wired the factory aux input into the center console. I custom wired a plug to tap into the cell phone harness in the center console, adapting it to a cigarette lighter jack. To this I attached a Belkin ipod adapter. The entire contraption is hidden inside the center console.

The connector to the ipod comes out of the side of the console, by the emergency brake. 
This allows it to be completely hidden from view when I'm out of the car.

I plug my ipod to this connector, and set it in the cup holder. It is quite stable sitting there on its own, so I found no need to buy or make any kind of bracket.

With the money I saved in this setup, I was able to purchase an XM direct setup. 

It's definitely low-tech compared to the ice link, but it works well. I'll post some pictures if anyone would like to see it.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Please go into details on how it is low-tech. I hear you cannot control the ipod audio through the steering wheel (maybe not a big deal tosome) and also do not get any song information on the BMW audio screen....

-ELmO


----------



## grimreapa (Jul 5, 2004)

What is DSP? Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

In home theater, DSP refers to Digital Signal Processing. Things like "Jazz Night Club", "Orchestra Hallway", etc. tries to alter a signal to sound like something else. It works alright, but I don't recommend it. I imagine only 5-7 series have it (maybe 06 3 series), but I think 2005 and under 3 series don't have DSP...


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

elmalloc said:


> Please go into details on how it is low-tech. I hear you cannot control the ipod audio through the steering wheel (maybe not a big deal tosome) and also do not get any song information on the BMW audio screen....
> 
> -ELmO


You hit it on the nose. All you see is "AUX" on the display. You have to use the ipod to change tracks.

Changing tracks is easy, but selecting playlists can be a little bit of a life-or-death proposition.
Stoplights are a good time to do this.

However, the if you hook the belkin adapter to switched power, the ipod will pause when you turn the car off. The ipod will then auto off in a minute or so.

Some pictures:


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

How hard isit to install that thing, where excatly is that calbe going basically?

I know with ice likn you have to connect it to the tuner or something, and my carhas nav - so my tuner is in the trunk 0 which means I need to get a cable from my trunk to my cup holder - and I don't have hte ski pass through so don't know how hard/easy that is!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

elmalloc said:


> How hard isit to install that thing, where excatly is that calbe going basically?


My aux input is installed in the glove box per the factory instructions. I would not have done this if I did the DIY, but the car came with the aux input installed.

I ran a cable from the glove box to the center console. This involved removing the glove box and the center console.

I bought a terminal strip from radio shack. This strip has a series of pins in a row which match the spacing on the cell phone connector. (this is the same spacing that you would find on a computer cable, like an IDE cable)

I searched the web for the pinout of the cell phone connector. Beware, the pinout changes sometime around 2003. I connected a cigarette ligher adaptor from radio shack to the switched 12V and ground connector on the strip. I hot glued up the soldered end to prevent short circuits.

The cell phone harness lives right under the cup holders. I plugged the belkin adapter into the improvised power harness, and connected it to the cell phone harness. I ran the cable out the side of the console, and put a bit of black rubber around the cable to keep it from being crushed when I reinstalled the console. I wrapped the belkin adapter in some foam to prevent it from rattling.

As far as difficulty, that is in the eye of the installer. I don't know how comfortable you are dissaseembling you baby. I'd check out the various projects on http://www.my330i.com to get a feel for the difficulty.



elmalloc said:


> I know with ice likn you have to connect it to the tuner or something, and my carhas nav - so my tuner is in the trunk 0 which means I need to get a cable from my trunk to my cup holder - and I don't have hte ski pass through so don't know how hard/easy that is!


The aux input for cars with nav should still be in the dash. This is second hand information from my330i.com. Take a look here: http://www.my330i.com/mod26.php

As a side note On my previous car, I ran a cable from the trunk to the center console. it is not that difficult. you pop out the back seat, and remove the center console.

From there, you snake a cable through the back of the trunk, and feed it under the carpet to the console. http://www.my330i.com/mod18.php should explain the scope of the project.

You might also look at http://www.openbmw.org/ for more info.



elmalloc said:


> Thanks for the pics.


No problem. I hope I helped.


----------

